# SRS WoW - 3D Sound - Dolby Surround - etc



## juanma (Feb 11, 2008)

Aparte del tipico ecualizador hay algun otro tipo de circuto que podamos hacer de manera de generar algunos efectos en la musica.

Se que esos programas trabajan con señales digitales, asi que este tendria que ser un circuito analogico...

Saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 11, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Aparte del tipico ecualizador hay algun otro tipo de circuto que podamos hacer de manera de generar algunos efectos en la musica.



Si es una afirmación, ya lo sabemos.
Si es una pregunta, faltan los signos.

Los efectos TruSurround de SRS son aglo complejos, ya que usan delays y pitch shifters. Es muy difícil conseguirlo con circuitos analógicos.

Hay 'simuladores' de 3.1, 4.1, y 5.1 a partir de una fuente de sonido estéreo, pero no son muy eficaces y necesitas varios parlantes. Creo que lo que buscás es un efecto envolvente con sólo 2 parlantes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-emulador-surround-5-1-a-8570/


----------



## nuk (Sep 15, 2008)

creo que de esta manera lo desilucionan a uno  jejeje... osea no se puede hacer un sistema o efecto de Dolby Surround con solo dos parlantes y ademas con componetes analogicos (resistencias,condensadores,ICTL074...etc).......?
- o entendi mal - y si se puede =comment=
en este post que pusistes no has de 2 canales https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-emulador-surround-5-1-a-8570/


----------

